
The 10:23 Challenge 2011: Homeopathic Overdose - ivey
http://www.1023.org.uk/
======
michael_dorfman
Ah, but homeopathy is based on the idea that the smaller the dosage, the
stronger the effect. So, the easiest way to overdose is to not take any at
all. It's a wonder any of us are still alive at all....

